# France - now?



## chicky (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

I´m thinking about going to France. The southeastern part of France. 
And of course I want to go mountainbiking. Vacation without bike is kind of boring...

Do you now any great singletracks in that area? Or some special places where I should go? How is the weather usually at this time of the year? I don´t care to much about the temperature, but I want to see some sun and some dry mountainbiking would be nice... 

Thanks!


----------



## alex63 (Nov 29, 2008)

hi.

You can see http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps if you use GPS.
Where are you going exactly ?


----------



## chicky (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for the link, but unfortunately we will not have a GPS with us. 

Well, we try to figure out where we want to go. Somewhere in the southeast, Provence, that area...
And I think it will be more like a road trip. Visiting all the places


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Go to the Pyrenees


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

It depends on what time of the year you're going and what kind of riding you want to do. In wintertime I would stick close to the sea to enjoy the mild climate. Monaco has nice singletracks. In the Saint-Tropez region there is the "Massive des Maures" which is stacked with singletrack (the Roc d'Azur is organized there). If you're more into trailriding/light freeride you can go to Finale Ligure, it's one hour from Nice into Italy. They have great singletrack and shuttle services.
Basically that part of France is one big mountainbike playground.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_manatane (Dec 27, 2008)

other hints for mtb in southestearn france :

try http://www.singletrack.fr (for mtbking avg 400 km around grenoble city-easy french language & localization)

http://www.vttour.fr/ (global for france but far less easy to use, must speak french)

utagawa is a good site too..


----------



## mr_manatane (Dec 27, 2008)

for nizza and its surroundings : http://www.1001sentiers.fr


----------

